# Koponen



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Mike Barret on his blog tonight said that Koponen might have been the best guard on the floor today. That got my attention. KP said he didn't realize Peter was that good also. Kid must be good!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Good news on Koponen. 

But being the best guard for a Blazer summer league team isn't a huge accomplishment? Who was playing, Taurean Green and Sergio? Not much competition, I think I'd expect him to be the best guard. I'm still pleased to hear he was though.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Draco said:


> Good news on Koponen.
> 
> But being the best guard for a Blazer summer league team isn't a huge accomplishment? Who was playing, Taurean Green and Sergio? Not much competition, I think I'd expect him to be the best guard. I'm still pleased to hear he was though.


Uhmm Sergio's pretty good...


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Verro said:


> Uhmm Sergio's pretty good...


He's a nice prospect but in terms of play on the court today he has some big drawbacks, mostly his bad shot and horrid defense. I enjoy watching the guy but he is not that good of a player at the moment. Hopefully Sergio improves. But there was a reason Dan Dickau got minutes over him, and it is not because Nate McMillan is a bad coach.

I'm hoping I can swing a trip to Vegas or DVR all the NBATV games, will be fun to get a glimse of Koponen and that Oden guy. :cheers:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

maybe we can trade sergio if this guy is pretty good


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> maybe we can trade sergio if this guy is pretty good


If Sergio is the reason we wouldn't complete a trade for a good SF, then we are crazy. We have plenty of PG prospects now, and I'll take a flier in Petteri and trade Sergio in a heartbeat.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> *Aldridge is noticably bigger, by the way, and looked great in his first workout. *He and Oden went through a number of shooting drills with Blazers assistant coach Maurice Lucas. *Oden is working on his outside shooting, and was hitting on this day. He's trying to perfect a bank shot.*


Ohhhh boy. Twin Towers here we come!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: Another quote from Greg;



> "The first play I think I got a dunk and after that I just gave the ball to him (Aldridge) and went to offensive rebounding, which I didn’t have to do a lot because he was out there killing," said Oden. "To be able to play with someone like that with so much skill and so quick, thank you for bringing me here."


Man Aldridge sounds like he is gonna set the world on fire this year. I'm thinking 18/10 is a real possiblity.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Quotes like these make me giddy. BTW, I hear that Aldridge is not just getting bigger muscle wise, but he is still growing and pushing real close to 7' now. Word from a friend, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Draco said:


> He's a nice prospect but in terms of play on the court today he has some big drawbacks, mostly his bad shot and horrid defense. I enjoy watching the guy but he is not that good of a player at the moment. Hopefully Sergio improves. But there was a reason Dan Dickau got minutes over him, and it is not because Nate McMillan is a bad coach.
> 
> I'm hoping I can swing a trip to Vegas or DVR all the NBATV games, will be fun to get a glimse of Koponen and that Oden guy. :cheers:


No, it's because of our stupid coaching staff. Did you hear Mo Williams say "we had to sit Sergio because he'd start flinging the ball everywhere after 5 minutes." What the hell? Sergio had one of the top assist to turnover ratio's in the league. It's much better to have someone out there who will make plays that someone who is conservative to the point of sucking (Dickau, Jack).


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

One good practice from Koponen and fans are already kicking Sergio Rodriguez to the curb?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone have any video of Koponen, from before OR after the draft?

PBF


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Fork said:


> One good practice from Koponen and fans are already kicking Sergio Rodriguez to the curb?


It's rediculous, it happens around here all too often. I LOVE MARTELL, I HATE MARTELL, I LOVE KP, I HATE KP, I LOVE ZACH, I HATE ZACH, I LOVE SERGIO, OH LETS TRADE HIM HE CANT PLAY WORTH CRAP.


Thats why you gotta take everything said on this board with a grain of salt. One day everyone's favorite color is red, then the next day its blue, please.

Thank god the forum doesnt make choices for the team.....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

blue32 said:


> It's rediculous, it happens around here all too often. I LOVE MARTELL, I HATE MARTELL, I LOVE KP, I HATE KP, I LOVE ZACH, I HATE ZACH, I LOVE SERGIO, OH LETS TRADE HIM HE CANT PLAY WORTH CRAP.
> 
> 
> Thats why you gotta take everything said on this board with a grain of salt. One day everyone's favorite color is red, then the next day its blue, please.
> ...


You know how it is. It all depends on which personality is posting that day. Its all about "What have you done for me lately?".


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Fork said:


> One good practice from Koponen and fans are already kicking Sergio Rodriguez to the curb?


Crazy. 

Fans are a little excitable these days. And for good reason. :yay: 

What strikes me though is the way some people are already fitting the team for 10 championship rings. With those kinds of expectations a lot of fans, particularly the bandwagonner variety (and no I'm not talking about anyone here), are soon going to be disappointed. And what's worse, a lot of people are not going to fully appreciate a championship run if we manage to have one, if they think it's a foregone conclusion. 

People who didn't go through the bad times with us don't deserve the bountiful joy we are about to receive. Sorry, I guess that's another thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I am not willing to kick Sergio to the curb just yet, but it IS exciting that Koponen looked so good. He's almost two years younger than Sergio, remember (he turned 19 in April), and given that Rodriguez had a year to get acclimated to the NBA? It's pretty exciting to me that Pete was the best guard on the floor.

Ed O.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

He was supposedly the 5th rated (don't ask me by whom or how) PG in the draft. If he is some kind of wunderkind, and we can sign Blake, that would make Jack expendable (I'm still assuming Jack is on the block with Joel for a SF). Blake (or Jack), Sergio and Pete might be all the PG we need for the season, and better than last year's lineup.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Gee I wonder if the hot cold responses are a symptom of bipolar fan disease?

I believe potentially one of the best parts of the future will be watching the team grow and mature. That is, the run up to winning a first championship, should that happen. I think the next 3 or 4 years should really be enjoyable. Personally, I am in no rush. Watching the pieces meld together should be a delight!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I don't think there's any irrational fan reaction for the most part. Some people have always thought Sergio was the greatest thing after sliced bread (I can never understand why they use sliced bread since it's not that impressive). Some fans have always thought Sergio was good, just not mind-blowing like the others and needs some more time to develop what potential he may have.

It's just that you're getting more fans who feel the latter.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't see a reason not to have both of them, if Koponen _does_ end up being good enough. Somebody has to be the backup (whoever isn't as talented).


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Part of what's interesting to me with Koponen is that he _might_ actually be big enough to defend a SG now and again. From what (admittedly little) I know about him, I wouldn't plan to run him at SG, but if he's big enough that he and Roy could switch defensively on screens and the like, that'd be handy. 

With that, more and more I'm liking the idea of back to the "old school" pair of guards rather than having so clearly defined PG and SG, mostly because I think that's the best way to take advantage of Roy's talents. It's just a matter of finding another guard or two who can function well that way. While I still think Rodriguez has all kinds of promise and Jack is a decent combo guard, Koponen has a chance to function better than either of them in that dynamic with Roy, which _doesn't_ necessarily mean that'd be the best back-court -- if the Blazers suddenly had Nash, you play Nash as a PG and Roy as a SG and that's clearly better than having two Roy's on the floor together. Said another way, talent still trumps skill set. I just am intrigued by skill sets that happen to line up well with Roy's.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If you guys are talking about me kicking him to the curb that is not what I meant. All I was saying is that Sergio should not be a deal breaker in a trade to get a player such as Marion, because we have other PG prospects that could step in.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Man those MB quotes sound familiar.....like, every freakin summer familiar. I'll believe it when I see it. Not to bash MB though, I think he's great. It's just that he almost never has a bad thing to say about current Blazers. I mean, he was all praising Webster last summer, and look at how his season went.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

#10 said:


> Man those MB quotes sound familiar.....like, every freakin summer familiar. I'll believe it when I see it. Not to bash MB though, I think he's great. It's just that he almost never has a bad thing to say about current Blazers. I mean, he was all praising Webster last summer, and look at how his season went.



I hear you and largely agree, but in MB's defense regarding Webster, Webster _did_ come out and absolutely rock for the first ten games or so.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I have never understood the over the top infatuation with Sergio. I think he is the most overrated player the Blazers have. When some fans talk about the Blazers future they name Oden, LMA, Roy, and Sergio? I don't see how you can group Sergio with the other three.

He might improve his game, his shooting, and his defense so I am interested to see how he develops. But I don't want to see him playing major minutes next year because the team would struggle. If you can get value for him in a trade or throw him into a big name Marion type deal I'd do it in a second.

It sounds like I am bashing Sergio, which isn't really the case. He just has less value and lower expectations to me than other Blazer fans but I will root for him just the same.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

#10 said:


> Man those MB quotes sound familiar.....like, every freakin summer familiar. I'll believe it when I see it. Not to bash MB though, I think he's great. It's just that he almost never has a bad thing to say about current Blazers. I mean, he was all praising Webster last summer, and look at how his season went.


Yeah MB never says anything negative about anyone. I still enjoy his commentary, but we just have to take it for what its worth. 

It was great having him and Mike Rice doing the announcing for us during the *dark ages*. We needed some positive spin put on the team because it was so god awful. They were the ultimate homers and made the team as exciting and enjoyable as it could be.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Just remember...we will need more then one point guard :biggrin: 

I would like to hope the Blazers will carry 3, and maybe one on the D-League team.

Speaking of D-League. I hope Freeland stays over here this year.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Double-posting is fun!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Just remember...we will need more then one point guard :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to hope the Blazers will carry 3, and maybe one on the D-League team.
> 
> Speaking of D-League. I hope Freeland stays over here this year.


I wanted Freeland to stay another year in Europe but after hearing him describe how his team refused to play him, even in blow outs, I'd much rather he go to D-League and get as much court time as possible. It sounds like he really got a chip on his shoulder about it and worked hard in the weight room and on his shot. I'm anxious to see how much he's improved since last year, even without playing in many games.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

BBert said:


> I wanted Freeland to stay another year in Europe but after hearing him describe how his team refused to play him, even in blow outs, I'd much rather he go to D-League and get as much court time as possible. It sounds like he really got a chip on his shoulder about it and worked hard in the weight room and on his shot. I'm anxious to see how much he's improved since last year, even without playing in many games.


Step 1: Steal underwear
Step 2: ?
Step 3: Profit!

Wait no wrong subject...

With Freeland lets see how he does in summer league, if he looks real good then he can go to training camp. If he looks good there and is one of our 15 best players, he can earn himself a roster spot and a contract.

I didn't like what was said in Freeland's interview either. Something needs to be done to help NBA players develop in Europe if situations like his are common.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

BBert said:


> Double-posting is fun!!


Oden & Aldridge seem to think so too


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

GOD said:


> Quotes like these make me giddy. BTW, I hear that Aldridge is not just getting bigger muscle wise, but he is still growing and pushing real close to 7' now. Word from a friend, so take it for what it's worth.


:ttiwwp:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

#10 said:


> Man those MB quotes sound familiar.....like, every freakin summer familiar. I'll believe it when I see it. Not to bash MB though, I think he's great. It's just that he almost never has a bad thing to say about current Blazers. I mean, he was all praising Webster last summer, and look at how his season went.


I agree with you about Barrett always being all rainbows and cupcakes when describing the rookies before we get a chance to see them for ourselves. But, in this case Pritchard even said, "I didn't realize he was this good."


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> If you guys are talking about me kicking him to the curb that is not what I meant. All I was saying is that Sergio should not be a deal breaker in a trade to get a player such as Marion, because we have other PG prospects that could step in.


No I'm sorry. If you even think it's possible that the team could be improved by trading a well-liked young player, it means you think that player sucks and you are bipolar. There's no other possible conclusion. :azdaja:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Man Aldridge sounds like he is gonna set the world on fire this year. I'm thinking 18/10 is a real possiblity.


I think he averaged 17 and 9 last year as a starter, so yeah...

STOMP


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> I think he averaged 17 and 9 last year as a starter, so yeah...
> 
> STOMP


It seems like it, but LMA actually started a bunch of games (22) throughout the season, in which he averaged 28 mpg, 12.4 ppg and 6.7 rpg. In 15 March games though, he averaged 30 mpg, 14.7 ppg and 8 rpg. In 6 games when LMA started at PF, he was 30 mpg, 6.7 rpg and 13.7 ppg.

I think we are all high on LMA to the point where we are probably easily willing to subconsciously overestimate his production, but he was a rookie last season, and will still be a young player next season.

edit: here's the link


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> It seems like it, but LMA actually started a bunch of games (22) throughout the season, in which he averaged 28 mpg, 12.4 ppg and 6.7 rpg. In 15 March games though, he averaged 30 mpg, 14.7 ppg and 8 rpg. In 6 games when LMA started at PF, he was 30 mpg, 6.7 rpg and 13.7 ppg.
> 
> I think we are all high on LMA to the point where we are probably easily willing to subconsciously overestimate his production, but he was a rookie last season, and will still be a young player next season.
> 
> edit: here's the link


Ahhh the dangers of not doing research. I'm sporatically logging my laptop onto airport internet links as I make my way back from a Midwest wedding. Anyhoo, thanks for the link... I'd guess that I was just recalling the pre-heart issue stretch that I had him on my fantasy league team. Take out that last game he went down and 17 and 9 are about his averages for March. 

Of course he'll still be young next year, but he's a stud. With Zach gone, I'd expect LA to post at least 18 and 10 next season.

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> It seems like it, but LMA actually started a bunch of games (22) throughout the season, in which he averaged 28 mpg, 12.4 ppg and 6.7 rpg. In 15 March games though, he averaged 30 mpg, 14.7 ppg and 8 rpg. In 6 games when LMA started at PF, he was 30 mpg, 6.7 rpg and 13.7 ppg.
> 
> I think we are all high on LMA to the point where we are probably easily willing to subconsciously overestimate his production, but he was a rookie last season, and will still be a young player next season.
> 
> edit: here's the link


While the stats are helpful, they can't factor in being the go-to guy for us inside. KP/Monty said that on OLive I believe, that he is gonna be a huge part of our offense next year, and I think he could hit 18ppg. He's adding some bulk, and still has that outside shot. 

He's a huge reason I'm excited for next year, to see how LA develops.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> It seems like it, but LMA actually started a bunch of games (22) throughout the season, in which he averaged 28 mpg, 12.4 ppg and 6.7 rpg. In 15 March games though, he averaged 30 mpg, 14.7 ppg and 8 rpg. In 6 games when LMA started at PF, he was 30 mpg, 6.7 rpg and 13.7 ppg.
> 
> I think we are all high on LMA to the point where we are probably easily willing to subconsciously overestimate his production, but he was a rookie last season, and will still be a young player next season.
> 
> edit: here's the link


Good info. I still think 18/10 could be a possibility, especially if Oden is anywhere near as good as advertised.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Draco said:


> I have never understood the over the top infatuation with Sergio. I think he is the most overrated player the Blazers have. When some fans talk about the Blazers future they name Oden, LMA, Roy, and Sergio? I don't see how you can group Sergio with the other three.
> 
> He might improve his game, his shooting, and his defense so I am interested to see how he develops. But I don't want to see him playing major minutes next year because the team would struggle. If you can get value for him in a trade or throw him into a big name Marion type deal I'd do it in a second.
> 
> It sounds like I am bashing Sergio, which isn't really the case. He just has less value and lower expectations to me than other Blazer fans but I will root for him just the same.


I think it has to do with is unbelievable court vision. The guy always seems to know where everyone is without looking at them. It is a talent that few PG's have. His abilty to drive and kick out to the open man is impressive. He does it better than anyone else the blazer's have. He does have his weaknesses though, but I really think you are underestimating his skill.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

chairman said:


> I think it has to do with is unbelievable court vision. The guy always seems to know where everyone is without looking at them. It is a talent that few PG's have. His abilty to drive and kick out to the open man is impressive. He does it better than anyone else the blazer's have. He does have his weaknesses though, but I really think you are underestimating his skill.


Yeah. The really strange one is Sergio can drive in the middle of the trees and, without looking, launch a perfect pass to a shooter anywhere around the arc--and he hits them right in the hands. Really something to see. He did fade at the end of the season, but would still like to see him get major minutes. His court vision and IQ are very Nash-like.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

So Koponen was the best guard on the floor?

I guess this disinformation will help soften the blow when Sergio is shipped to Phoenix as part of the Marion deal.

:biggrin:


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

papag said:


> So Koponen was the best guard on the floor?
> 
> I guess this disinformation will help soften the blow when Sergio is shipped to Phoenix as part of the Marion deal.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Ouch, that stings. It is what I'm most concerned about.


----------

